#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Путь переводов к просветлению, монастырь Лунцюань

## Еше Нинбо

5 января 2018 года Центр переводов монастыря Лунцюань провел отчётное собрание 2017-го года на тему «Путь переводов к просветлению», где были продемонстрированы видео, отчётные доклады, художественные выступления и другое, участники вспомнили, как они изучали, практиковали Дхарму и усердно работали в течение 2017-го года, посмотрели видео о проведении обрядов Досточтимого Мастера Сюэчэна в 2017-ом году. Также была опубликована мини-программа Вичата - календарь «Путь переводов к просветлению на 365 дней». Заведующий Центром переводов учитель Дхармы Угуан дал наставление о том, что «Путь переводов к просветлению» является путём перевода и путём к пробуждению, через который прошли много таких буддийских достойных монахов, как мастер Сюаньцзан, это также путь достижения состояния Будды. 

Мини-блог досточтимого Сюечэна на русском языке:
https://vk.com/id195624978

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2018)

----------

